# What do you think?



## andynic07 (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw this picture on Facebook and was wondering what people think, both about the cross and what it looks like. It is apparently 75% carpondro and I am not sure but think the 75% is the GTP.


----------



## Steve0402 (Jan 2, 2014)

it looks like a jungle cross gtp, its no different from crossing any other type of morelia imo. this thread will get deleted as this subject is always a touchy one for some reason. people are making carpondros, roughpondros, jagpondros etc.....


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hopefully people can keep it civil and post there thoughts. I personally do not like the look of this one at the moment. As for the crossing I can't see any difference with this cross as opposed to a bredli jag.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 2, 2014)

I have seen pictures of "Jag-pondros" that looked kind of cool. (I would post links, but I don't want a infraction) I personally wouldn't spend my money on one or ever attempt to breed them.

- - - Updated - - -

Here are some pictures of the jagpondros. (25% GTP)

None of these animals are mine, and I did not take these pictures. 

View attachment 303259


View attachment 303260


View attachment 303261


Edit: That's the first time pictures have not worked for me. When I click on the attachment link the pictures pop up for me. So let me know if they don't work for you.


----------



## longqi (Jan 2, 2014)

Ive never seen a five yr old carpondro that looks even remotely nice

For some reason they dont keep their looks very well


----------



## RedFox (Jan 2, 2014)

It is... different and I could see why people would want one. But honestly it isn't my cup tea, it looks sort of dirty and it would be interesting to see if the black 'smudges' even more. 

I'd rather a GTP like your one @andynic. Yours is turning into a stunning adult.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 2, 2014)

RedFox said:


> It is... different and I could see why people would want one. But honestly it isn't my cup tea, it looks sort of dirty and it would be interesting to see if the black 'smudges' even more.
> 
> I'd rather a GTP like your one @andynic. Yours is turning into a stunning adult.


Thank you very much, I think mine is great as well and full credit goes to John Comino as he bred this beauty and has some really nice looking snakes. [MENTION=14551]onimocnhoj[/MENTION].


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 2, 2014)

Cheers mate. 

I would have kept your one if I knew it was going to turn out as good as yours did haha!


----------



## marcus0002 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think it looks cool


----------



## Shotta (Jan 2, 2014)

looks alright but i wouldn't be buying one, also heard they are infertile or something along those lines?


----------



## eddie19 (Jan 2, 2014)

Of topic but in the picture is it rapped around the tree or just sitting on it?? <<<<doesn't keep snake's


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 2, 2014)

Shotta said:


> looks alright but i wouldn't be buying one, also heard they are infertile or something along those lines?


That is a 75% carpondro meaning that one of the parents was 50% and the other was pure chondro meaning the offspring is fertile. I think there was some trouble with fertility at first though.

I like this one better. On the hunt.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not a fan, just seems to be warping the hobby a bit too much. Do mixes like this have any health issues?


----------



## Shotta (Jan 2, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> That is a 75% carpondro meaning that one of the parents was 50% and the other was pure chondro meaning the offspring is fertile. I think there was some trouble with fertility at first though.
> 
> I like this one better. On the hunt.



i see lol i mistook the 75% to be Gtp and 25% carpet, That is a Stunning Gtp by the way


----------



## saximus (Jan 2, 2014)

Shotta said:


> i see lol i mistook the 75% to be Gtp and 25% carpet, That is a Stunning Gtp by the way



That is what it means...

The pictured one is actually kinda nice I reckon. Oh well each to their own I suppose. Just like the rest of the things that the scaremongers say will ruin the hobby, I'm sure they will find their place with people who appreciate them and the purists can still have their own toys without the world exploding.
I wonder if there are husbandry issues. Would the 50/50 ones require a GTP or a Carpet set up?


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 2, 2014)

saximus said:


> That is what it means...
> 
> The pictured one is actually kinda nice I reckon. Oh well each to their own I suppose. Just like the rest of the things that the scaremongers say will ruin the hobby, I'm sure they will find their place with people who appreciate them and the purists can still have their own toys without the world exploding.
> I wonder if there are husbandry issues. Would the 50/50 ones require a GTP or a Carpet set up?


I guess it is the same as crossing a jungle jag with a bredli. I bet that if you kept them the same as a GTP you would be same as a carpet would survive in those conditions but maybe not so well the other way around.


----------



## marcus0002 (Jan 2, 2014)

i don't think its any worse than breeding dogs. It will just get the to the stage that pure breeds (wild type) with full records of ancestry will command a higher price than those with uncertain ancestry.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 2, 2014)

marcus0002 said:


> i don't think its any worse than breeding dogs. It will just get the to the stage that pure breeds (wild type) with full records of ancestry will command a higher price than those with uncertain ancestry.


I thought most pure breed dogs were crossed and crossed for humans to get them how they want them?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 2, 2014)

marcus0002 said:


> i don't think its any worse than breeding dogs. It will just get the to the stage that pure breeds (wild type) with full records of ancestry will command a higher price than those with uncertain ancestry.



My how trusting you are. The truth is that in any hybrid clutch there will be a number of animals which display the primary characteristics of either one of the parents, enough that they are within the visual limits of either animal. These will be sold to unsuspecting buyers as "pure" animals by many breeders. The cat's been out of the bag for ages on that one. Too many backyard breeders with an eye on the dollar...

Jamie


----------



## marcus0002 (Jan 2, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I thought most pure breed dogs were crossed and crossed for humans to get them how they want them?



nanana what i meant was that just like a pure bred dog attracts more $$ value if its ancestry can be proven, so would a specific locality snake. Same would go for artificial breeds of snake too.

- - - Updated - - -



Pythoninfinite said:


> My how trusting you are. The truth is that in any hybrid clutch there will be a number of animals which display the primary characteristics of either one of the parents, enough that they are within the visual limits of either animal. These will be sold to unsuspecting buyers as "pure" animals by many breeders. The cat's been out of the bag for ages on that one. Too many backyard breeders with an eye on the dollar...
> 
> 
> Jamie


 
Not if the records went back to wild caught animals.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 2, 2014)

> Not if the records went back to wild caught animals.



Haha! I've been around for 50+ years and never seen "records" that went back to wild caught! They simply don't exist in any way which is proveable. All you have is the word of the breeder, and unless you know them personally, and are familiar with their ethics, their word should not be relied upon. You only need to read these pages over the past few days to realise how many scammers are out there.

Jamie


----------



## cement (Jan 2, 2014)

saximus said:


> That is what it means...
> 
> The pictured one is actually kinda nice I reckon. Oh well each to their own I suppose. Just like the rest of the things that the scaremongers say will ruin the hobby, I'm sure they will find their place with people who appreciate them and the purists can still have their own toys without the world exploding.
> I wonder if there are husbandry issues. Would the 50/50 ones require a GTP or a Carpet set up?



Ahh, having a dig.... fair enough. You may not realise it saximus, but the hobby has been trashed. Of course you don't actually see it because you have been on here for a while now and are now well versed in the recent history, and you have guys that you know will sell you what you ask for ...legit.
But what about the new comers to the hobby who don't know @!#t from clay and receive, not what they pay for, but what the dodgy breeder sells? No-one knows anymore.

Re the animal in the first picture... it looks like a toy.


----------

